# The "Little Man"



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 21, 2009)

If you live in small town America this will really hit home. Hard to watch it and not shed a tear.

[video=youtube;_Lj6PMv68Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lj6PMv68Ho[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2009)

I grew up on a farm in Southern Illinois from 1952 to 1973. Since that time I've lived in cities, small towns and in the country. I know this will sound like I'm a grumpy old man, but I'd go back to the 50's and 60's in a hearbeat. I know others will disagree, but I am talking about how I feel. I don't expect everyone to agree with me.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 21, 2009)

I, too, am a small town / rural boy. I've lived in all sorts of places since then. I'd go back to that place and time in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2009)

My parents still live on the farm. I doubt that I will return to live there, although I'd like to. I believe the LORD has other plans for me. I do love the land.

When I do return home, it's as though I've never left. I'm not talking about my parents, of course, but the long-time residents there. When I visit with there I'm still consider a resident. Kinda cool.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry can not watch it, it seems to have been taken of you tube


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Sorry can not watch it, it seems to have been taken of you tube



I couldn't get the one posted either, but if you choose one of the other choices that pop up you can listen to the song that way.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 21, 2009)

Try this:CMT : Videos : Alan Jackson : Little Man


----------



## Hippo (Jan 21, 2009)

I like Jackson's "Monday Morning Church", that song really resonates with me (although for all sorts of reasons it probably should not).


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 21, 2009)

He could have been singing it about my home town. Back in the 60's and 70's there was all kind of stuff downtown and lot's of work. I went to a county high school that had about 2500 students that now has a little less than 1000. The town is like a ghost town. Really sad.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2009)

James,

I was in a very remote area. The town we lived near had 400 people. Our grade school,K-6, had under a 100 students. The nearest grocery store was 12 miles away.

Things are still the same today.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 21, 2009)

I am a small town guy...grew up working turkey, chicken, cattle, and even feed corn farms. Grew up baling hay...shooting...fishing...all of that, and if I could I'd be there again. Give me a couple thousand...even a couple hundred acres, a tractor, and let me be. I'd be one happy man. (P.s. I grew up in the 80's and 90's.)


----------

